# Lidded Box



## Woodturner1975 (Apr 19, 2016)

Finished up this lidded box yesterday. Not completely impressed with the shape, but just happy it safely made it off of the lathe. I apologize about the photos. I need to work on the lighting a bit.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 13 | +Karma 1


----------



## ClintW (Apr 19, 2016)

Very cool! How big is it?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## MKTacop (Apr 19, 2016)

Very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 19, 2016)

Cool piece, pics are fine. I have seen far worse, lol. What kind of wood is used in the casting?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 19, 2016)

Nice- what wood?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 19, 2016)

Very nice, I think the pics are just fine! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 19, 2016)

Cool looking piece

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 19, 2016)

That is fantastic!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodturner1975 (Apr 19, 2016)

ClintW said:


> Very cool! How big is it?


3 1/2" X 2 1/2 .. Thanks!


----------



## Woodturner1975 (Apr 19, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> Cool piece, pics are fine. I have seen gar worse, lol. What kind of wood is used in the casting?


Thank you! I picked it up from @Mike1950 ... I think it's maple burl possibly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Woodturner1975 (Apr 19, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Nice- what wood?


Thanks Mike! This is one of the pieces you sent me I believe. I thinks it's maple burl.


----------



## Woodturner1975 (Apr 19, 2016)

The last picture reminds me of the Koolaid guy. Can you see it?


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 19, 2016)

Woodturner1975 said:


> Thanks Mike! This is one of the pieces you sent me I believe. I thinks it's maple burl.



Yes it is maple burl. Nice use of it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 19, 2016)

Wow!!! Amwesome casting and turning!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Apr 19, 2016)

Excellent job of casting and turning. I wouldn't apologize for anything on this little box, it's quite nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 19, 2016)

That is a great looking box. Blank is fantastic.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ClintW (Apr 19, 2016)

Is the resin translucent enough to pass light through?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Apr 19, 2016)

Very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Chris Geeo (Apr 19, 2016)

Very nice work! I seen you already answered, thought it looked like maple burl to me. I recently cast a blank with almost these exact colors! Mine has Olive Burl in it

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Woodturner1975 (Apr 19, 2016)

Chris Geeo said:


> Very nice work! I seen you already answered, thought it looked like maple burl to me. I recently cast a blank with almost these exact colors! Mine has Olive Burl in it
> 
> View attachment 102350


Thank you! Those look great Chris. Nice work! The orange is identical. Here's what the blank looked like. I used Alumilite orange/white and decided to add pearlescent to the white mix.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Chris Geeo (Apr 19, 2016)

Thats exactly what i used as well! Great minds think alike!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Woodturner1975 (Apr 19, 2016)

ClintW said:


> Is the resin translucent enough to pass light through?[/QUOTE
> There's a couple of streaks that are translucent. Here's a picture with more light.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Woodturner1975 (Apr 19, 2016)

Chris Geeo said:


> Thats exactly what i used as well! Great minds think alike!


Im just happy to know that there are others out there that share the same addiction. It's a joy to work with. The process can be lengthy, but the end result seems somewhat satisfying.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 19, 2016)

Woodturner1975 said:


> View attachment 102356



This is one of the coolest things I've seen in awhile!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 19, 2016)

What's not to like? I think it's a great looking box, and that backlit photo is amazing!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## chippin-in (Apr 20, 2016)

Dang. Thats cool

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

